# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Green Tree Frog

## wattovader

Anyone letting go their GTF or any places selling them NOW? I am urgently looking for it. Have asked and searched most fish shop/farms. They stop bringing in already. Seem like they have problem selling it. Whats the point of legalising gtf if no shops are selling?

----------


## Fingerling

Dont think you should post here. I believe the reason that they are not bringing GTF in might be they do not know whether there is a market for them in Singapore ( probably the last time they brought them in it didnt sell well ) I suggest you post on request, find a group of AQ members here and go make an order from Qian Hu aquarium together for GTF.

----------


## wattovader

Sorry, i new here. Mod can move my thread to the proper forum. 
Btw, i have asked the some of the shops. Most of them have the same comment.
They seem to have licenses problem selling gtf. What i know is that they need a permit to sell gtf. And all those paper works may seem troublesome to them since gtf is still new to the market. And most of the shop owners claim that its illegal to sell gtf. Perhaps there is some complex stuff beween ava and the shop. In fact sometime when we disclosed the shop selling gtf in the forum. This shops somehow or rather get into trouble by ava. This is what one of the shop selling gtf told me. Then it end up that the shop stop selling and we sabotage ourself and fellow gtf keepers. So maybe nextime we should just email or pm one another rearding public sale of gtf. Its weird, its legal yet we have to be so secretive.

----------


## Fingerling

Glad you brought this up bro :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

hi bro wattovader, from the AVA website and from the email reply I got from AVA, in order for a shop to sell GTF/*** you've to first create your very own info brochure/leaflet and have to submit to AVA for approval and that'll incur some admin fees (less $100 for admin fees) and after that, AVA will need to send their officers down to inspect the shop and the tanks/setups must be deemed appropriate for the GTF/*** by the officers before approval... 

they need to have the license to sell the GTF/*** too which is another cost incur... hence we can see why most shops do not sell or bring in GTF/***... unless we have a shop that's genuinely into treefrogs and are willing to go thru the trouble of selling them then we'll start seeing GTF/***

----------


## davwong

What about getting them in from aboard for personal keeping, will that be legal? Btw wattovader your nick sound familar.

----------


## dkk08

> What about getting them in from aboard for personal keeping, will that be legal? Btw wattovader your nick sound familar.


hi dav, I'll email AVA regarding personal keeping and update you guys... most likely, we need to have a import/export license too

----------


## vinz

What is GTF and ***?

----------


## wattovader

> What about getting them in from aboard for personal keeping, will that be legal? Btw wattovader your nick sound familar.


Bro, i am looking for you. Glad you are here. Can you pm me? 
i am the admin/mod of herpetoculture forum.

----------


## wattovader

So troublesome.. i try ask one of the petshop owner who i am close with to sell. 
But i thought qianhu or other shop have the license to sell already? How come they stop selling?Think we should really consolidate orders and get someone to bring in.

----------


## vinz

Educate us... no one wants to buy GTF if they don't know what it is.

----------


## Fingerling

GTF refers to Green tree frog

*** refers to White tree frog

----------


## davwong

> What is GTF and ***?


It is a green tree frog or white tree frog.

----------


## vinz

Thank you. I've updated the thread title... and it should attract more reads.

----------


## dkk08

> Thank you. I've updated the thread title... and it should attract more reads.


thanks bro vinz forgot about the use of abbreviations here  :Grin: 

one thing I still do not understand is why did AVA call it Green Tree frog instead of White's treefrog?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## dkk08

> So troublesome.. i try ask one of the petshop owner who i am close with to sell. 
> But i thought qianhu or other shop have the license to sell already? How come they stop selling?Think we should really consolidate orders and get someone to bring in.


like I said earlier, unless your petshop owner has a license to import/sell white's treefrog if not he'll just get into trouble with AVA... 

as for consolidating orders, we can do that but unless you're on really close terms with Qianhu, I doubt you can get them to order 20 white's treefrogs  :Wink:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> like I said earlier, unless your petshop owner has a license to import/sell white's treefrog if not he'll just get into trouble with AVA... 
> 
> as for consolidating orders, we can do that but unless you're on really close terms with Qianhu, I doubt you can get them to order 20 white's treefrogs


let me know. i may be able to help. :Smile:

----------


## davwong

> let me know. i may be able to help.


If can get count me in for some, looking for those big green ones or better those blue ones.

----------


## iamdanny

me too! looking for ***'s for quite some time already.. would be cool if we could gather all those who are also searching then order some australian ***'s. those sold in the past are indo varieties i assume?

----------


## wattovader

Shall we open another new thread to consolidate order? Think the response will be good. Once the min order is reached, we shall consolidate all the money and pay for the order. Think we need someone to a head of this order.

----------


## TheAlpha

Nice piece,thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## iamdanny

huh? hahaha

----------


## wattovader

Frankly speaking, i have never searched any animals or pets so hard in my life.
Gtf is the first time. Somemore its legal!

----------


## FuEl

> Bro, i am looking for you. Glad you are here. Can you pm me? 
> i am the admin/mod of herpetoculture forum.


The admin who has no courtesy to inform people that his computer and handphone got confiscated by AVA. As a result so many people got dragged into the mud. Frankly speaking why were you so cooperative to hand over your handphone and computer? AVA had no right to confiscate them in the first place. You should have put the welfare of your forum members way above yourself. If you were prepared to head such a forum, be prepared to answer fully and not implicate others.

----------


## wattovader

> The admin who has no courtesy to inform people that his computer and handphone got confiscated by AVA. As a result so many people got dragged into the mud. Frankly speaking why were you so cooperative to hand over your handphone and computer? AVA had no right to confiscate them in the first place. You should have put the welfare of your forum members way above yourself. If you were prepared to head such a forum, be prepared to answer fully and not implicate others.


Very obviously, this is a misunderstanding. Very obviously you don know what is going on actually, but you accuse me from your own silly thoughts. Obviously you are implicated into this case and in the mid of anger, you put the blame on me. I am still in contact with some of the closer members, even thou they were raided also. These pple really know see the whole pic, and not just imagine like you. Yes i am generous, but not in the way u say. My conscience is clear and don bother to explain to silly accusation without thinking. Sorry mod for this post. And if you want to listen to the truth and believe me(i don beg anyone to believe me, you are old enough to think) , pm me. Don spoilt the topic here!

----------


## wattovader

Btw, u are not my forum member. What rights do you have to accuse me? What the heck to you know about, my dear!

----------


## dkk08

now now guys better stop this before the mod comes in and shut this thread down... want to argue, please PM... 

Anyway bro wattovader, u're very new to this forum, I'm not trying to take sides but being so new and so aggressive is not a good thing... bro fuel being one of the more experienced "Frog Keeper" here, he's known to be quite a logical and calm person and for him to say those things about you must be base on some facts...  :Wink: 

anyway I suggest both of you settle this Via PM before the mod starts banning people  :Embarassed:

----------


## wattovader

> now now guys better stop this before the mod comes in and shut this thread down... want to argue, please PM... 
> 
> Anyway bro wattovader, u're very new to this forum, I'm not trying to take sides but being so new and so aggressive is not a good thing... bro fuel being one of the more experienced "Frog Keeper" here, he's known to be quite a logical and calm person and for him to say those things about you must be *base on some facts*... 
> 
> anyway I suggest both of you settle this Via PM before the mod starts banning people


 
Base on some facts? What facts? We don know each other, never met or have any communciation before. On what ground does he obtain these facts? Somemore what he say is so ridiculous. I arent so angry if he is my members. But he appeared out of no where in this world can tell me this joke! Bro here, this fellow is making accussation of me regarding a serious case in a internet. Shouldnt i have the rite to clarify things? I am the biggest victim of this case. So i know better than anyone tom,dick and harry here. A logical and calm person doesnt mean what you say is truth and right. You mean a law enforcer or a judge is always right, abuse its authority and do thing his way? Now who started this first? who changed this topic first. Pls think about it. If mod wanna ban me or what, go ahead!

----------


## dkk08

if you really wanna clear up the air, y not start another thread about this whole "accusation"? if not lets continue with what you started in the first place shall we? 

You mention asking someone to lead in the ordering of the white's tree frog, who do you suggest? And bro Altum did mention about him able to help so ya like what you said, let's start another thread on the consolidation of the orders.

For your info, AVA have not replied me regarding the importing of white's treefrogs as personal pets yet, guess they do not worked on Saturdays. Maybe I'll drop by to have a chat with Mr Lee or Alvin since my office quite near to them  :Grin:

----------


## wattovader

As i am new here, i don know u guys well. Someone here say he is able to help isnt it? Get someone who know qianhu well. I cant wait to lay my hands on this frogs. 
Wanted so badly that i dream of it at night!

----------


## Lubber Duckie

Hey, I would like 1 or 2 more green tree frog too.
NOT white's tree frog though.
Count me in if you're able to get your hands on them.

----------


## dkk08

> Hey, I would like 1 or 2 more green tree frog too.
> NOT white's tree frog though.
> Count me in if you're able to get your hands on them.


if you're refering to the actual Green Treefrog (Hyla cinerea) then it's not possible unless AVA actually approves of it... please keep this thread clean... only the approved Green Treefrog aka White's Treefrog (Litoria caerulea) shall be discuss here  :Wink:

----------


## wattovader

I wanna open up a new thread to consolidate gtf order. May i know where can i post it? Shall we set a target 30 pieces before we make the order? And will bro Altum help us with it.

----------


## Fingerling

Think you can put up a post on MASS ORDER. Do check up with AVA first if its allowed or whats required.  :Smile:  Hope to see these frogs jumping into our tanks soon.

----------


## wattovader

Oops! I cant post yet coz i have not reach 30 posts as required. Maybe someone else can don on my behalf. You can use the below example.

Title: Green tree frog orders

With the high demand of hobbyist looking for gtf and difficulties in getting them from LFS, we decided to consolidate orders of 30 pieces and seek help from one of the popular LFS to order for us. This is just an idea or trial order. May subject to further changes due to either parties,buyers or seller. All orders are not confirm until an agreement is make by the LFS to help us ship in gtf. When 30 pcs order are reached, we will collect moneys and make payment for the order.
Note that, no requesting for male or female and special color when making orders. What is here is what you get. 
If this deal is successful, we may arrange again for collecting or choosing our gtf base on first come first serve basis. 

*****************************************************************************************
Think it would be better if someone can ask qianhu or any lfs if they are able to ship in for us before making this mass orrder.

----------


## davwong

Double post sorry.

----------


## davwong

May be anyone can check with Azmi from former EcoCulture Aquarium which they had bought some quite good quality *** and even hold a workshop on it sometime ago.

----------


## FuEl

Azmi's stock was from QH.

Being blunt, I don't think QH will go through all the trouble just to bring in 30 pcs. Maybe 100-200 pcs then they will consider.

----------


## zoothefreak

Hi bros fellow herp enthusiast here signing up for the mass order... my contribution order to the pool is 2 frogs...hopefully we hit the minimum 30 as a starter to see if got interest... then if its still not possible for QH then we lobby it in all herp forums under sg to get a more substantial minimum order quantity lah  :Smile:  

I've been into reptiles and herps for years now and am widely read on these creatures and was really really surprised that exotic frog and turtle species are finally legalized in Singapore by the AVA in 2006! But I only found out this year and was sooooooo bummed that no LFS are selling them anymore...  :Sad:  Why the heck keep it so hush hush rite? When they brought in dumb furry Chinchillas there was soooooooooo much publicity... 

Sometimes I just feel that all the reptilian and herp pet books sold here and even the accessories and reptile tanks are sort of encouraging the illegal trade of these creatures... and now like what most have said when it is made legal it is even harder to obtain than when it was illegal!!! *** rite!!!

I am willing to provide a textual guide template and even illustrations if necessary, for the proper care of White's Tree Frog to the LFS FOC (of course they still have to print in bulk themselves lah) for them to distribute.

Haiz ok lah I've said my piece for those willing to read super long angsty post. I've always wanted WTFs (just love their satisfied smile) and hopefully this is the start of more species which have been farm bred for pets being brought in and legalized... Imagine if one day they legalize RETFs and PDFs...  :Smile:  now wouldnt that be something... or might I dare say... Tiger Salamanders or on a side-note, Chameleons...?

Cheers...

----------


## wattovader

I think if a generous person would pay for the license and make brochures for a LFS, then i see no reason why the latter don bring in gtf.Just joking haha..

----------


## dkk08

this is the reply from Ms Janice Yap of AVA




> Ornamental frogs can only be imported through a licensed fish importer. As such, we regret to inform you that you are not allowed to import the frogs by yourself. For more information, please refer to the following link:- http://www.ava.gov.sg/AnimalsPetSect...rnamentalFish/

----------


## wattovader

What do ask the AVA?

----------


## dkk08

> What do ask the AVA?


if u're asking what I asked AVA, the following is what I asked... 




> I would like to find out if we can obtain approval to import Green tree frog (Litoria caerulea) as our personal pets? If yes how can we go about doing it? Please advise. Thanks!

----------


## zoothefreak

Erm... so no one placed this on the marketplace yet??? Or anyone in close contact with QH?

----------


## wattovader

Recently emailed Qianhu regarding gtf and ask about if they will bring in again.
The following is their repy:

"Thank you for your enquiry for the Green Tree frog. We did brought in the
green tree frog a few years ago but the response was very poor. We have not
bring them in since.

We did contacted our supplier for them from the previous enquiry also
looking for these frog. The supplier had feedback to us they they are no
longer collecting them. Sorry for the disappoinment.

Best regards"

----------


## dkk08

> Recently emailed Qianhu regarding gtf and ask about if they will bring in again.
> The following is their repy:
> 
> "Thank you for your enquiry for the Green Tree frog. We did brought in the
> green tree frog a few years ago but the response was very poor. We have not
> bring them in since.
> 
> We did contacted our supplier for them from the previous enquiry also
> looking for these frog. The supplier had feedback to us they they are no
> ...


So when they say "The supplier had feedback to us they they are no
longer collecting them. " means the previous batch of frogs are all wild caught?

----------


## FuEl

I think response was poor because of the price. They were available even before they were legalized. At much cheaper prices too, as they had been locally bred and had been over supplied. Sadly to say my friend has stopped breeding them as he did not find it profitable back then and I guess many people still believe they can get them at the cheap prices as before. If that mindset has changed and people are willing to pay better pricing for CB frogs, I believe my friend will start breeding them again. What pricing are you all comfortable with? If QH's retail price for the frogs is comfortable with you guys, I can try to talk my friend into breeding them again.

----------


## wattovader

Actually i already know all or most of the GTF in the pet trade are wild caught. 
Especially in the neighbouring countries, most animal are wild caught rather than captive bred.Perhaps only the europe will breed them. Even though after many "decades" of finding out gtf is safe to keep as pet, but we are encouraging wild caught animals. This is so silly and sad!

----------


## FuEl

These frogs were already bred in SG more than 6-7 years ago.

----------


## wattovader

I am comfortable with the price, it worth the price. But i think that the response is poor is not beoz of price. But publicity. When gtf is released for sale, not many people know. And perhap people may not know that qianhu is selling unless that they saw. And not many people will go qianhu often compare to other local LFS. Maybe most of the local LFS get their suppies from qianhu. And so when the latter stop importing, the others also stop. 

Think few yrs back the timing is not right. Am sure the demand of gtf is greater now.

----------


## wattovader

Sure they are bred or wild? I read from many sites, that gtf is still widely wild caught.
The captive bred market is not establish well yet.

----------


## dkk08

> Sure they are bred or wild? I read from many sites, that gtf is still widely wild caught.
> The captive bred market is not establish well yet.


bro wattovader, I can confirm what bro fuel said is accurate regarding the breeding of the white's treefrog locally some years back. There's quite a few of us whom have intentionally/unintentionally breed them in captivity back then. 

Anyway I've just spoken to a few of the AVA officers and they're puzzled as they thought QianHu didn't go ahead with that batch of white's treefrog. Hmmm weird as I thought they would know and check on the shipment once they reach Singapore? Anyway that's besides the point. 

Actually if you call up AVA and talk to the officers, they're actually nice and friendly folks and if we can do everything according to their regulation I don't see why we cannot have white's treefrogs or other non cites/non endangered animals approved by them. But of course in this case I've confirmed with them that as individuals we cannot import them. Only farms/shops with import/export license and even then they've to approve the sales as well as approve of the importation of frogs. 

To alot of farms/shops this might seem like a big hassle to bring in something that can only earn them say 300-400% profit? Imagine you've to create a info leaflet on the care/info of the frog, get it approved by AVA, print them in bulk, inform AVA import/export side of you intention to import the animals, tell them where you're getting them from, AVA need to certify/approve the source, then you can go ahead to get the shipment... don't you think its a long process? 

But to folks like us who are passionate about the frogs and our hobby and don't mind doing all this but we're just individuals. So bottom line is, unless you know of anyone farms/shops owner who're willing to help you import and go through this hassle or the other way is to setup a shop yourself.  :Opps: 

My long 2 cents  :Surprised:  :Wink:

----------


## Fingerling

> But to folks like us who are passionate about the frogs and our hobby and don't mind doing all this but we're just individuals. So bottom line is, unless you know of anyone farms/shops owner who're willing to help you import and go through this hassle or the other way is to setup a shop yourself. 
> 
> My long 2 cents


 
Why dont we work together? Find out the demand for Green Tree Frogs first ( start here in AQ ), collect the names and amount, then move these details to AF where theres a commercial marketplace ( There would be people with license to import there. ) If the demand is really high, i dont see a reason why the shopkeepers will not try to bring them in. We can try to help them out with the AVA part as much as we can. Think its worth a shot?

----------


## dkk08

> Why dont we work together? Find out the demand for Green Tree Frogs first ( start here in AQ ), collect the names and amount, then move these details to AF where theres a commercial marketplace ( There would be people with license to import there. ) If the demand is really high, i dont see a reason why the shopkeepers will not try to bring them in. We can try to help them out with the AVA part as much as we can. Think its worth a shot?


Like I said, who would start first? As in who would take the lead? If the price of the frogs are like the previous batch which I would say is quite reasonable, I don't mind taking 10-20 white's tree frogs. 

I can only see us assisting the shops in the write up of the info/education leaflet and maybe those who are in the printing industry can help to print the leaflet. 

I suggest we start a list here in AQ first, set a deadline and then move on to AF to continue with the Mass Order and then get a shop or someone with the required import/export license to help us. We can try.

----------


## Fingerling

Ill start the ball rolling then, but would anyone with more influence on both forums, gather the necessary information and put it up on AF, hopefully finding more people interested in tree frogs there too. This would also indicate a start to more vivariums in SG. Would any moderator please assist with this thread. 

Here's a picture of a green tree frog


*Names and Order list ( The amount to order can be changed once we learned of the pricing, location of where the GTFs are being shipped from and quantity of the first shipment. This is mainly to see the demand. However cases where names have to be taken out from the list will be dealt with by the MODs fairly.)* 

AQ name- Real name- Amount you'd like to order

1) Fingerling- Kenny- 5

----------


## FuEl

Spoke to someone today. You all can try approaching Aquastar at Yishun. That is the Australian red eye, _Litoria chloris,_ which has not been exported out of Australia to my knowledge. That is not the approved specimen. The approved one is Litoria caerulea. Some people say the blue morph is found exclusively in Australia but I find that hard to believe as I had a specimen derived from Indonesian broodstock which turned blue, with the parents being green. Importing from Indonesia should keep the costs lower and more affordable.

----------


## davwong

These should be the White Tree Frogs.

----------


## dkk08

> Ill start the ball rolling then, but would anyone with more influence on both forums, gather the necessary information and put it up on AF, hopefully finding more people interested in tree frogs there too. This would also indicate a start to more vivariums in SG. Would any moderator please assist with this thread. 
> 
> Here's a picture of a green tree frog
> 
> 
> *Names and Order list ( The amount to order can be changed once we learned of the pricing, location of where the GTFs are being shipped from and quantity of the first shipment. This is mainly to see the demand. However cases where names have to be taken out from the list will be dealt with by the MODs fairly.)* 
> 
> 1) Fingerling- Kenny- 5


hi bro fingerling, bro fuel is correct, the one you've is a red eye not a white's treefrog... the correct frog is shown on bro davwong post...

I've actually started a Mass Order thread under the Mass Order section, think its being approved then we can all start putting our names/orders down

Good luck to all  :Jump for joy: 

AQ name- Real name- Amount you'd like to order

----------


## moluccan

Most likely you guys will not get the approval from AVA. They are all talk and no action. in the first place they couldn't even get the name of the frog right. what in the world is a "green tree frog". It could mean so many species. Do a search on google type in green tree frog and you'll get hits on tiger legs, red eyes, whites and any other sp that looks green for that matter. That speaks volumes on how ignorant they are. You guys do the math.

----------


## Fingerling

> hi bro fingerling, bro fuel is correct, the one you've is a red eye not a white's treefrog... the correct frog is shown on bro davwong post...
> 
> I've actually started a Mass Order thread under the Mass Order section, think its being approved then we can all start putting our names/orders down
> 
> Good luck to all 
> 
> AQ name- Real name- Amount you'd like to order


 
Aye,  :Embarassed:  haha, i dont really know much about these frogs other then their diet and conditions required to thrive.  :Laughing:

----------


## wattovader

Yo bro moluccan! I couldnt agreed more than you!

----------


## David Moses Heng

erh... i think it would be wise if we refrain from discussing about AVA and how knowledgeable they are here. we wouldn't want to invite trouble here right?

After all, we have to give them due credits for some of the initiative that they have like the breeding of the arrowana fish.

from what i understand, they have also tried to breed the clown loach but have little success so far.

As ardent supporters of the aquarium trade, what we can do is to help the local authority by passionately promoting this God given hobby within the legal boundaries set down by our land with the hope that one fine day, they will be more "liberal" in the choice that we can have.

Who knows, one fine day they may even allow us to have more exotic stuffs if we can show them that the local community is mature and responsible enough to handle the faunas.

Currently, there are too many wild imports roaming free out there if you know what i mean. Noty entirely our fault. But what we can do is to help by educating the general public through events like the aquarama or maybe even through the workshops that i have been conducting in schools...

Prehaps the local forums can come together and do something?

Just my 2 cents worth. :Smile:

----------


## FuEl

If you guys want a voice, as individuals we cannot do much. One way is to register as a society. I have thought about it. In order to do so, we need the details of at least *10* people to register. These 10 people better not have anything illegal being kept at their home address just in case AVA wants to check on us. On my side I can maybe find only 5-6 people, including myself. How many of you are willing to clear your stuffs for the time being?

----------


## dkk08

> Aye,  haha, i dont really know much about these frogs other then their diet and conditions required to thrive.


it's ok bro, I'm no expert too, we all learn new things everyday  :Wink:

----------


## dkk08

> If you guys want a voice, as individuals we cannot do much. One way is to register as a society. I have thought about it. In order to do so, we need the details of at least *10* people to register. These 10 people better not have anything illegal being kept at their home address just in case AVA wants to check on us. On my side I can maybe find only 5-6 people, including myself. How many of you are willing to clear your stuffs for the time being?


Bro fuel, you know you can count me in, I don't have anything illegal... only have the ones on AVA approve list  :Smug:

----------


## FuEl

$30+ for normal green/brown (they will change color depending on mood). Price fair?

----------


## Crazy Frog

That price is fair to me doh.

----------


## wattovader

I want 2 gtf. 
wattovader

----------


## zoothefreak

> If you guys want a voice, as individuals we cannot do much. One way is to register as a society. I have thought about it. In order to do so, we need the details of at least *10* people to register. These 10 people better not have anything illegal being kept at their home address just in case AVA wants to check on us. On my side I can maybe find only 5-6 people, including myself. How many of you are willing to clear your stuffs for the time being?


 
I'm not a supporter of wild-caught specimens... or anything against the law anyways so I'm definitely in... I wrote a letter to the AVA a few years back in my Uni days trying to appeal for herps and reptiles which are farm bred and widely already available as pets to be brought in Singapore to in fact counter the illegal trade in poached animals... 

Well though my reasoning was sound and notable, they didnt snail mail or even email me a reply  :Sad:  guess it was bad timing think we were having some other major health concern back then...

----------


## zoothefreak

Oh yeah... in case y'all missed my previous post

my contribution to the pool...

zoothefreak = 2 WTFs (will only take in more if I can fit a bigger tank somewhere in my house)

and yeah the price is fair...

----------


## FuEl

I wrote to straits times too. All AVA did was give the standard template reply, which never addressed my questions. Every time try to talk reason they reply the same way, makes one want to vomit blood.

----------


## dkk08

Guess the moderators are taking a long time approving my thread in the Mass Order section.  :Razz: 

Let's do it here then... think we try and target 100 frogs?

Fingerling = 5 
zoothefreak = 2 
wattovader = 2
dkk08 = 10

----------


## iamdanny

Fingerling = 5 
zoothefreak = 2 
wattovader = 2
dkk08 = 10 
iamdanny = 5

----------


## moluccan

naam naam... see, some people talk so much but only order 2!!! what a joke hahahaha, looks like this will not be a success...

----------


## Fingerling

> erh... i think it would be wise if we refrain from discussing about AVA and how knowledgeable they are here. we wouldn't want to invite trouble here right?
> 
> After all, we have to give them due credits for some of the initiative that they have like the breeding of the arrowana fish.
> 
> from what i understand, they have also tried to breed the clown loach but have little success so far.
> 
> As ardent supporters of the aquarium trade, what we can do is to help the local authority by passionately promoting this God given hobby within the legal boundaries set down by our land with the hope that one fine day, they will be more "liberal" in the choice that we can have.
> 
> Who knows, one fine day they may even allow us to have more exotic stuffs if we can show them that the local community is mature and responsible enough to handle the faunas.
> ...


 
Couldnt agree with you more. Please Moluccan,lest you have the intention to contribute to the order, either go make a new thread and leave your comments that are unrelated to this thread there or just keep them to yourself.

----------


## FuEl

What moluccan says makes perfect sense. People go through all the trouble to bring in orders because certain people are looking for these frogs, and in the end they only buy 2. 

This is exactly the reason why QH does not want to bring in..because it is not profitable. Anyone with a good business sense will not bring in a small quantity. If they bring in a large quantity for someone who has been asking them to bring in, and the person who is actually asking only buys 2, what will the people bringing them in think? They go through all the trouble to bring in and they get stuck with stock?

You buy 2 pcs..what if something happens to those 2? Where are you going to get the frogs again? Consolidate another bulk order?  :Exasperated:  Anyone who really knows the trouble of arranging such an order will not just order 2 pcs.

If we cannot even hit 50 pcs, I can understand why QH does'nt want to bring in.

----------


## Fingerling

Yes it does make sense on his part, but the part where Moluccan states that looks like this will not be a sucess? We've only attempted this mass order list 2 days ago and we'll need all the support we can get from fellow hobbyists to bring them in and stir a public interest in these animals. So instead of putting in negative comments.. why dont contribute? Order more then to make up for that small amount of " 2 ". I believe everyone has the right to the amount they want to order. He may only be able to house 2 frogs, we'd never know. Thats the reason why we are consolidating this mass order, everyone chips in, and get what they want in the end happy...


The thing is now, its not known if anyone in Singapore has any ***, thats why the only way to get them is to bring them in. But after a mass order happens, fellow hobbyists would have them, and probably breed them. So i dont think there would even be a need for another mass order to take place say for the example you mentioned if the 2 frogs he ordered passed on etc. He'll just have to get it from a someone willing to sell.

----------


## moluccan

fingerling i may look like someone with less than 10 posts who doesn't know shit. but i know my stuff. you guys will NEVER EVER get an approval from AVA for sure 100&#37;. if anyone gets the approval i will quit the forum. if anyone can get the frogs around here will be Fuel. no offence, im just stating facts.

----------


## Fingerling

Moluccan, since you are so strong on your stand, and ive NEVER had any dealings etc with the AVA ( so i dont know how they function or are they really as **** as they are made up to be ) i believe youve facts where you are coming from and only have concerns for the people who are going to all the efforts to bring them in. 

Quit the forums :Shocked: ?? haha dont have to go to those extremes!! This is a site where we learn and share our experiences from :Smug: . No offence taken.  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: . 


Cheers. 
Would Fuel like to take charge of the mass order of these frogs then? After theyve gotten an approval.

----------


## EvolutionZ

> fingerling i may look like someone with less than 10 posts who doesn't know shit. but i know my stuff. you guys will NEVER EVER get an approval from AVA for sure 100&#37;. if anyone gets the approval i will quit the forum. if anyone can get the frogs around here will be Fuel. no offence, im just stating facts.


FYI, you quitting or not quitting the forum dosn't make ANY effect to the forum. i hate the way you talk. people here are trying their best to bring those frogs in, and you are here making a fool of yourself and not contributing to the thread.  :Exasperated:

----------


## dkk08

guys guys cool down... we're all mature adults, there's no point in pointing fingers/pouring cold water/being a wet blanket... its so childish  :Roll Eyes: 

like many of us have said before, if we don't try we'll never know right? And like I mention, we're getting farms/fish shop to help us get them, we're not getting them as individuals... I've spoken to Mr Soh and Ms Janice Yap of AVA on this issue and they can reaffirm that as long as the farms/shops have the license to sell the frogs and the license to import/export this thing should go thru... (I did not say 100% confirm) 

I myself have a 2.5ft cube tank and am in the process of setting up a 5ft tall tank as well as another 2.5ft cube tank so ya I guess I've the space for them so I'm increasing my order to 20 to help the Mass Order be a success. Come on guys, I don't understand you all sometimes... we're all in it for the passion and for the love of the frogs and the hobby, can't we just put so petty differences aside and work together? 

Do you know ACRES and SPCA are successful even thou they're lowly funded? Coz they've a strong and cohesive team, a group of common/normal folks like us who believe and love what they're fighting for... but sighz look at us  :Exasperated: 

so let us try k  :Smug:  

Fingerling = 5
zoothefreak = 2
wattovader = 2
dkk08 = 20
iamdanny = 5

----------


## FuEl

Waiting for AVA approval is a waste of time. I can source for the frogs locally. I know of one place where you can even catch them. In doing so, help the local "ecosystem".

----------


## dkk08

> Waiting for AVA approval is a waste of time. I can source for the frogs locally. I know of one place where you can even catch them. In doing so, help the local "ecosystem".


bro fuel dun tell me the rumour is true?  :Shocked:

----------


## Fingerling

> Waiting for AVA approval is a waste of time. I can source for the frogs locally. I know of one place where you can even catch them. In doing so, help the local "ecosystem".


 
If that's the case, what are we waiting for???? :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  Lets organise a gathering and round these frogs up! haha :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## iamdanny

wow bro dkk08 steady.. 20 frogs.
I'll add 2 more.

so..

Fingerling = 5
zoothefreak = 2
wattovader = 2
dkk08 = 20
iamdanny = 7

----------


## dkk08

> If that's the case, what are we waiting for???? Lets organise a gathering and round these frogs up! haha


hold your horses bro, not even sure if its 100% true coz the last I heard there was a colony of Pacman aka Ornate Horned frogs(Ceratophrys ornata) breeding in our central catchment...  :Surprised:  how true?

----------


## Crazy Frog

> naam naam... see, some people talk so much but only order 2!!! what a joke hahahaha, looks like this will not be a success...


Dude,you have got to understand that maybe he just got fine badly recently so can't afford to pay more than 2 frog doh... :Grin:

----------


## zoothefreak

> hold your horses bro, not even sure if its 100&#37; true coz the last I heard there was a colony of Pacman aka Ornate Horned frogs(Ceratophrys ornata) breeding in our central catchment...  how true?


 
Woah this is actually one of the very big reasons as to why AVA does not bring in exotics to our shores... them either escaping or irresponsible keepers release them in the wild just like the Luo Han infestation...

This is bad news indeed coz our local eco system will suffer considering pacmans eat almost anything they can fit in their mouths... Rounding up foreign local habitat destructive accidentally imported species = GOOD... Catching local species of Tree Frogs = NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

and I have to set up more space if I want to take in more at this point I think that my 3 Ft Tank will only take in 2 frogs comfortably... cant follow impulse and order too many and in the end the animals suffer... so sorry guys for the good of the frogs I can only order 2... until further notice and I upgrade tank or get another one...

----------


## dkk08

> Woah this is actually one of the very big reasons as to why AVA does not bring in exotics to our shores... them either escaping or irresponsible keepers release them in the wild just like the Luo Han infestation...
> 
> This is bad news indeed coz our local eco system will suffer considering pacmans eat almost anything they can fit in their mouths... Rounding up foreign local habitat destructive accidentally imported species = GOOD... Catching local species of Tree Frogs = NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> and I have to set up more space if I want to take in more at this point I think that my 3 Ft Tank will only take in 2 frogs comfortably... cant follow impulse and order too many and in the end the animals suffer... so sorry guys for the good of the frogs I can only order 2... until further notice and I upgrade tank or get another one...


agree with the point of foreign invasion  :Kiss: 

on another note I would like to stress to all members here that the quantity of frogs you want to order is entirely up to you, its your pet, your life, your tanks, your house... only you know best, so lets not pin point why the person is not ordering more frogs shall we? As I mention earlier, we're all mature adults so lets do this in a more mature and civilized way  :Wink: 

Any more updates? Let's try and give this Mass Order 1 more week before moving on to other forums shall we? 

Fingerling = 5
zoothefreak = 2
wattovader = 2
dkk08 = 20
iamdanny = 7

----------


## Crazy Frog

y not create this topic into the mass ordering section will be better with a link to this page?

----------


## dkk08

> y not create this topic into the mass ordering section will be better with a link to this page?


bro crazy frog, I did that but till now its still not approve, either I'm not doing it correctly or the mods are busy  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Fingerling

Right now, we have a total of 34 frogs. Still far from target, doing a mass order now i think would be a waste of time and effort. Do we have in mind where we are going to order them from yet before posting on mass order.

----------


## FuEl

After aquarama.

----------


## dkk08

> After aquarama.


care to elaborate bro fuel?  :Huh?:

----------


## Chinmo

i'll take 20 if price is around $30 each :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

> i'll take 20 if price is around $30 each


bro T I help you to put on the list k?  :Grin: 

Fingerling = 5
zoothefreak = 2
wattovader = 2
dkk08 = 20
iamdanny = 7 
Chinmo = 20

----------


## zoothefreak

Latest tally: 57 (woo cleared the 50 frog mark and onward...)

Fingerling = 5
zoothefreak = 3
wattovader = 2
dkk08 = 20
iamdanny = 7 
Chinmo = 20 

think we can at least hit 100 (and that is quite a substantial quantity) when we advertise on other forums lah...

Perhaps in the distant future we'll see herp & reptile specific pet stores on our shores heh heh once more species are legalized lah... probably in the next millenia...  :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

HAHA yes bro zoothefreak we have past the 50 mark. I was thinking in future we can have a booth at Aquarama promoting our club (if the herps/reptiles club thingy materialize)  :Smug:

----------


## EvolutionZ

anyway, just to help, arofanatics have quite alot of people looking for *** as well.. maybe you guys can try to start a thread somewhere in arofanatics to gather more people for the mass order?

----------


## davwong

Fingerling = 5
zoothefreak = 3
wattovader = 2
dkk08 = 20
iamdanny = 7 
Chinmo = 20 
davwong = 10

----------


## FuEl

Will source soon. Last orders by tonight midnight.

----------


## dkk08

> Will source soon. Last orders by tonight midnight.


thanks bro fuel!  :Grin:

----------


## Isotope

Good luck guys  :Grin:

----------


## trece

OH. MY. GOSH.  :Shocked:  i didnt come into this thread for a while and missed this opportunity.  :Exasperated:  hmm, now i wonder why it isnt under MO thread. man, ive been waiting for this for so long.

UM, ANYWAY IM SO SORRY, but.. if you still havent been able to source/order the frogs, you think its possible to add 5 more for me? that is, if you see this early enough as well. >< thanks alot. pmed u too. dw if you cant

oh yes, now we're on the topic of frogs, are we allowed things like poison dart frogs (which have of course lost their ability to poison things), theyre ornamental frogs as well right.

----------


## FuEl

Dendrobatids do not lose their ability to store poison, even captive bred ones. It just depends on what you feed them. If you feed them pinhead crickets and fruitflies which are non-poisonous, the frogs will end up without toxins. If you manage to find the particular insect prey which they feed on in the wild, with the right alkaloid component, even captive bred frogs can become toxic again.

If you want dendrobatids, next month would be the season in bangkok.  :Cool:

----------


## raytan12

> thanks bro fuel!


wow... i din know that so much things are happening here... and i was actually sourcing for gtf myself for the past month. even tried searching in m'sia. but RM$80. 
order ended? i want 4-5 pcs....!!!!! 
i thought gtf's a dead thread and no one is interested and it's not. glad that so many here are also keen

----------


## FuEl

http://www.pets-community.com/events.html

Who is willing to help in the one day event? If the frogs are granted import we will need to set up a display and have some caresheets ready.

There will be benefits for those who can help out.

----------


## Crazy Frog

If you need a vivarium, i can help you on the setup.

----------


## dkk08

let me know how I can help bro fuel  :Wink:

----------


## trece

i wouldnt mind helping out, if i can. let me know what i can do to help.

----------


## moluccan

kai hey have red eyes now too. just did a little check :P

----------


## davwong

> kai hey have red eyes now too. just did a little check :P


Care to share? :Jump for joy:

----------


## davwong

> http://www.pets-community.com/events.html
> 
> Who is willing to help in the one day event? If the frogs are granted import we will need to set up a display and have some caresheets ready.
> 
> There will be benefits for those who can help out.


I can help.

----------


## trece

> kai hey have red eyes now too. just did a little check :P


red eye GTF? omg maybe i'll get them instead if i can. so so much cuter. as davwong said, care to share? id like some details too

----------


## rainbowdarter

Hi all....wow! What a great event. So much happening here regarding the White tree Frog.
I have 4ft standing DIY vivarium setup c/w 2 cute White Tree Frog. Now in the process of rescaping. If transportation available, wish to put up my viva as a display set on the event day.  :Smile:

----------


## zoothefreak

> http://www.pets-community.com/events.html
> 
> Who is willing to help in the one day event? If the frogs are granted import we will need to set up a display and have some caresheets ready.
> 
> There will be benefits for those who can help out.


 
Hi bros I will help in anyway I can  :Grin:  

in KL at the moment going to the Aquaria KLCC, heard that they have nice reptile and herp displays there too... so gotta check it out...

----------


## Crazy Frog

> Hi all....wow! What a great event. So much happening here regarding the White tree Frog.
> I have 4ft standing DIY vivarium setup c/w 2 cute White Tree Frog. Now in the process of rescaping. If transportation available, wish to put up my viva as a display set on the event day.


 
Would you mind posting a picture of ur Vivarium setup?

----------


## rainbowdarter

> Would you mind posting a picture of ur Vivarium setup?


I'll post once the rescaping finish. just bear with me.... :Jump for joy:

----------


## rainbowdarter

> I'll post once the rescaping finish. just bear with me....


.
Hi...just completed 98% of my viva.....pls comment... :Smile:

----------


## iamdanny

wow rainbowdarter, very nice! def. display material for the event. great job..

may i know how u went with the ventilation? is that perforated metal below da door?
did you build the tank?

----------


## rainbowdarter

> wow rainbowdarter, very nice! def. display material for the event. great job..
> 
> may i know how u went with the ventilation? is that perforated metal below da door?
> did you build the tank?


Thanks for the compliment.
For the ventilation, there is about 20mm gap at the bottom of the door panel which I cover with a plastic (with hole) plate. There also a gap about 4mm along the door height.

It's a normal 4ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft tank. Previously housed my Cichlids. 
For the door panel I use polycarbonate for safety reason.

----------


## iamdanny

sweet!
i also like the sushi-roller-looking-thing at the sides.
lucky frogs.

back to the topic, bro FuEL, if i could be of any help for the event, pls lemme know.

----------


## Isotope

nice, how is the sedum doing in the tank?

----------


## dkk08

> nice, how is the sedum doing in the tank?


hmmm ya I'm interested to know how's the Sedum doing too as I've had Sedum in a 4x29w + 4x39w T5 tank but after 2 mths they slowly die off... maybe the tank was too humid as huimidity was about 90%

----------


## Crazy Frog

> Thanks for the compliment.
> For the ventilation, there is about 20mm gap at the bottom of the door panel which I cover with a plastic (with hole) plate. There also a gap about 4mm along the door height.
> 
> It's a normal 4ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft tank. Previously housed my Cichlids. 
> For the door panel I use polycarbonate for safety reason.


 
Nice setup ... between wher did you got your 2 white tree frog?
Does the setup link up to any filter or pump?

----------


## rainbowdarter

> hmmm ya I'm interested to know how's the Sedum doing too as I've had Sedum in a 4x29w + 4x39w T5 tank but after 2 mths they slowly die off... maybe the tank was too humid as huimidity was about 90%


I think the humidity in ur tank is too extreme....
This plants require less water same as cactus, I'm monitoring too the growth of the Sedum in my viva. Currently still new in the setup....if not suitable I'll change to other plants.

----------


## rainbowdarter

> Nice setup ... between wher did you got your 2 white tree frog?
> Does the setup link up to any filter or pump?


Thanks, both frogs i bought from QH in 2007.
Yup, it runs with an external canister filter.

----------


## raytan12

why are there worms/maggots in vivariums sometimes?
how to get rid of them?
do you guys have maggots/worms before?

----------


## moluccan

cos you leave uneaten food items in your tank to rot, plus the moist environment in the vivarium

----------


## Crazy Frog

yup... i never had maggot in my vivariums... maybe it the uneaten food or insects that rot in your vivariums?

----------


## iamdanny

u can add a group of pillbugs to help clear any dead prey that gets lost in the viv. they are very good cleaners.

----------


## Crazy Frog

Where to get pillbug ?

----------


## raytan12

> u can add a group of pillbugs to help clear any dead prey that gets lost in the viv. they are very good cleaners.


what are pillbugs, where to get them?

----------


## rainbowdarter

> what are pillbugs, where to get them?


 You may find under dead log. I ever came across before here.

----------


## rainbowdarter

> why are there worms/maggots in vivariums sometimes?
> how to get rid of them?
> do you guys have maggots/worms before?


I agree with the feedbacks from our bro here regarding the cause of the maggots in the viva.

----------


## zoothefreak

Hey bros so any news on how we can help for the event on the 28th? I can also help to set up any display tanks or any other manpower issue  :Smile:  nice setup on the tank rainbowdarter... wish I could set my own real soon but the damn renovations are taking too long... 

Oh ya report on Aquaria KLCC after I went... no offense to anyone and not wanting to sound like I'm flaming but my take is if you guys wanna see herps and reptiles then it is NOT a place to go to... for aquaria it was not too bad, though the piranha tank was purely set up as a gimmick...

The herps, reptiles and arachnids were kept in really really really really bad conditions with only the green iguana enclosure as the exception... and I mean really really really baaaaaaaaad... especially the geckos... it was pretty much a grim and depressing sight to behold... and as for our star of the thread the GTF, there was only one in a long vertical tank who was soaking himself being dried out slowly dying coz check this out... they put in heating lamps in his enclosure... the strong ones used for desert lizards...

----------


## monstar

anybody here sells pacman frog ? or any ohter kind of frogs?

----------


## raytan12

have a 4-lined tree frog to let go. (only for those keeping 4-lined) pm me if interested and ur offer.

----------


## zoothefreak

how goes the GTF news update anyone? successful?  :Smile:

----------


## rainbowdarter

> how goes the GTF news update anyone? successful?


No news .......think we just go to the event and give our full supports there. Not forget to get to know all memberzz......cheers.... :Jump for joy:

----------


## davwong

[QUOTE=FuEl;460880]http://www.pets-community.com/events.html

When there did'nt see any white tree frog on display only the usual pets and hermit crabs, but there are some cute thing like skinny pig.

----------


## FuEl

I was there but no setup on white's. No news on the permit side.

----------


## zoothefreak

Yeah I went too hoping to bump into AQ members so was looking for any herp display but found none  :Sad: 

It was a nice event though and dang those naked guinea pigs are FREEEAAKY as hell!!! parted with 10 bucks too on a rock work replica from the Pet Mart JBL supplier booth for my shrimp nano tank  :Smile:

----------


## FuEl

Local CB vietnamese mossy frogs. Between 100-150. Not expensive considering CB. Eating housefly sized cricket. Pm me your contact, I get my friend to contact you.

----------


## louislkl

*HEY my good Bro WATT , i didn't know you were in AQ ... WAhahaah .... Are you still active in AQ ? Seems like the topic you Started is very active but aint seeing you around man ... Ahaha ....* 

*Bro FUEL , are you from local ... if yes ... i really wish to meet up with you one day ...  From there we can ...... you know you know ....* 

*Oh ya , may i ask if anyone can introduce me a nice moss or something to set as vini's carpet ? Wanting the effects to look like algea carpet , more like HC ... but something more hardy .... I have tried HC but won't last ... All melted on me ... Please advise ... Thanks in advance ...*

----------


## cyberkid2

hey wattovader....remember me? =D long time no see

----------


## zoothefreak

Aquastar has those dried moss in a packet thingys thats supposed to grow once it gets moist... dunno if it actually works but my suggestion is look around patches of turf around HDB or fields there's bound to be patches of moss growing heck there are some near my carpark that really grows nicely like a lawn and leafy too not fungal-like... and its free too no one would report you for taking moss but I think you need to freeze it in the fridge for a bit to kill off the parasites if any and rinse before u plant in ur vivarium...

----------


## louislkl

> Aquastar has those dried moss in a packet thingys thats supposed to grow once it gets moist... dunno if it actually works but my suggestion is look around patches of turf around HDB or fields there's bound to be patches of moss growing heck there are some near my carpark that really grows nicely like a lawn and leafy too not fungal-like... and its free too no one would report you for taking moss but I think you need to freeze it in the fridge for a bit to kill off the parasites if any and rinse before u plant in ur vivarium...


*Yes Yes , i have tried that before but it doesn't work at all ... I was told that thats another kind of HC , the emerged type ... But its really hard to keep them alive ... All melted on me ....*

----------


## zoothefreak

actually u need to keep the free picked ones moist after the parasite removal treatment... mine is fine but it really really needs daily spraying otherwise they dry out pretty quick in the tank... used them to house fire bellied newts once in a half wet/dry setup a long long time ago think I was in primary 5...

Oh ya its also not the HC looking ones though the HC looking free ones are nice too I'm talking more about the java moss looking ones... those are easy to keep and grow nicely over almost anything, soil, wood, stones as long as they are regularly kept moist... think I'll take a quick picture for u of the ones near my carpark if there's still light when I get back from work today...

----------


## louislkl

> actually u need to keep the free picked ones moist after the parasite removal treatment... mine is fine but it really really needs daily spraying otherwise they dry out pretty quick in the tank... used them to house fire bellied newts once in a half wet/dry setup a long long time ago think I was in primary 5...
> 
> Oh ya its also not the HC looking ones though the HC looking free ones are nice too I'm talking more about the java moss looking ones... those are easy to keep and grow nicely over almost anything, soil, wood, stones as long as they are regularly kept moist... think I'll take a quick picture for u of the ones near my carpark if there's still light when I get back from work today...


*Thanks Thanks for the help bro ... now my Tank looks so empty ... Waahaha ~~*

----------


## wattovader

Hi cyberki :drool 2: !

----------


## wattovader

Hi cyberki :drool 2: !

----------


## louislkl

*Watt , do not know me ~~~~*

----------


## zoothefreak

Hey louis took a pic liao one after rain after I got back from work at nite and one more shot the next day... the moss is quite nice and almost indestructable can stomp on it all you want and it will still grow, perfect for heavy herps like GTFs... U can also see the HC looking one beside it...

----------


## louislkl

> Hey louis took a pic liao one after rain after I got back from work at nite and one more shot the next day... the moss is quite nice and almost indestructable can stomp on it all you want and it will still grow, perfect for heavy herps like GTFs... U can also see the HC looking one beside it...


*OMG ... that second picture looks perfect .... does this mosses grow upwards ? Where you staying ? Or you might want to help me grab some and sell them to me ?*

----------


## zoothefreak

Doesnt grow upwards it will creep horizontally... aiyah no need sell lah AQ bros intel only... self collect lah just look for water logged areas near any field if u want specifics, I live in woodlands its around the multi-storeyed carpark of Drive 72...  :Smile:  bring a little spade and some plastic bag of course...

----------


## louislkl

> Doesnt grow upwards it will creep horizontally... aiyah no need sell lah AQ bros intel only... self collect lah just look for water logged areas near any field if u want specifics, I live in woodlands its around the multi-storeyed carpark of Drive 72...  bring a little spade and some plastic bag of course...


*OMG .... Sad .... i'm staying at Pasir Ris ... Too bad .... will try out other alternatives then ... wahhahahahaha .... Thanks alot bro ....*

----------


## FuEl

I will be bringing before national day. But only enough for personal project. Do wait for pictures. Full-sized adults, blue morph included.  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

> I will be bringing before national day. But only enough for personal project. Do wait for pictures. Full-sized adults, blue morph included.


so I wun be able to get my hands on any lar?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## FuEl

Just arrived my colony of Litoria caerulae. Check the size out compared to A4 paper.  :Cool:  Went through hell a lot of trouble getting them.

----------


## dkk08

> Just arrived my colony of Litoria caerulae. Check the size out compared to A4 paper.  Went through hell a lot of trouble getting them.


I'm jealous!  :Shocked:  :Razz:

----------


## tranzy

huge...cant help it but they remind me of the frog sushi clip i saw on youtube the other day... :Grin:

----------


## zoothefreak

wow sooo many? u got skills man heh heh... planning to breed em bro? and u have blue morph too so these are from Down-Under?

----------


## FuEl

Yes will be breeding them. Don't think it could be that hard since I selected mature animals, just have to design a rain chamber. The blue morph can change to green and brown. It's not 100% blue all the time.

----------


## dkk08

still no news on any available White's?

----------


## FuEl

Too much trouble bringing in this lot. Will not be bringing in again. Will be breeding them so offsprings should be available in another few months at reasonable pricing.

----------


## dkk08

> Too much trouble bringing in this lot. Will not be bringing in again. Will be breeding them so offsprings should be available in another few months at reasonable pricing.


Good Luck bro!

----------


## Isotope

> Just arrived my colony of Litoria caerulae. Check the size out compared to A4 paper.  Went through hell a lot of trouble getting them.


Congratulations!

Goodluck, they are easy to breed  :Cool:

----------


## zoothefreak

no updates on any GTF getting imported??? QH imported ACF but no GTF which is on the ok list.........sigh...........

might as well put Komodo Dragon on the ok list... or perhaps even Unicorn... *sian*

----------


## zoothefreak

Someone from Pets.com.sg selling *** for an exorbitant $150 if anyone's interested... Haiz... 

Legal exotic pets are getting priced as much as illegals these days thanks to the lack of imports...  :Exasperated:

----------


## FuEl

> Someone from Pets.com.sg selling *** for an exorbitant $150 if anyone's interested... Haiz... 
> 
> Legal exotic pets are getting priced as much as illegals these days thanks to the lack of imports...


I offered him to supply him GTF at $100 each.  :Evil:

----------


## gnihc11

Any updates on your breeding programme?

----------


## FuEl

Nope, it's not even 2 months since I got them and I still have plenty of patience.

----------


## Fuzzy

Keep us updated  :Very Happy:  Looking forward to some FuEl(tm) bred F1s.

----------


## dkk08

Fuel has become the Master of F1s!

----------


## dkk08

some updated pics of my 2.5ft cube tank

----------


## lucasjiang

Hi dkk,
where did you get your WTFs?

----------


## dkk08

> Hi dkk,
> where did you get your WTFs?


Hi Lucas, this fella is abt 6-8yrs old and have only been under my care for abt 2yrs adopted from another forum bro...

----------

